# Curious.  Of the ACTIVE membership who has never



## AZ Jim (Oct 19, 2015)

posted a picture?  It's not required of course but we all like to see the folks we visit with daily...


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2015)

How do you mean JIm...do you mean an avatar of themselves or just a general picture in an album or on the forum? 

I've been on forums where people post pictures of other people as their avi  pretending to be them...a man posting as a woman and vice versa.. There's no way of knowing if whatever picture a person on a forum posts is really them anyway. Some people would prefer that family or friends don't know they post on a forum so they stay anonymous ..some might just be camera shy, and others may not even have pictures of themselves on their PC to upload in the first place..loads of different reasons not to have a picture !!


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 19, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> How do you mean JIm...do you mean an avatar of themselves or just a general picture in an album or on the forum?
> 
> I've been on forums where people post pictures of other people as their avi  pretending to be them...a man posting as a woman and vice versa.. There's no way of knowing if whatever picture a person on a forum posts is really them anyway. Some people would prefer that family or friends don't know they post on a forum so they stay anonymous ..some might just be camera shy, and others may not even have pictures of themselves on their PC to upload in the first place..loads of different reasons not to have a picture !!



I understand and agree.  I have no reason not to post my pic, you don't but I guess some do.  Like I said, it's sure not  required, just a nice gesture.  BTW I know why you post, you are a CUTIE with a wonderful smile.


----------



## Kadee (Oct 19, 2015)

Here is a recent photo of me with our friends we dance with at the little country hall near home In order Shirley , Carleen, Me ..

2 nd Photo Hubby , Max Carleens , hubby , Merv , Shirley's Hubby

I was trying to put my port power ( footy team scarf ) around Carleens back beacuse she doesn't like PP
Max is 89, Merv 82 still dancing


----------



## Shirley (Oct 19, 2015)

View attachment 23029


December 31, 2014 my retirement reception


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 19, 2015)

Shirley said:


> View attachment 23028
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shirley, You know I think you are a cutie.....


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 19, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Shirley, You know I think you are a cutie.....



And AZ Jim.
I think that you are a smoothy ! 



That is a lovely picture of Shirley is it?
Nice one.
She looks so much better when she is not on her broomstick!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2015)

Ha!! Shirley...Great photo, I can just see you in the part of *M* in the new James Bond movie...

Kadee is that you with the scarf around your neck?..


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 19, 2015)

I vacillate on the wisdom of posting a photo. I have done so in the past and then changed my mind and removed them.
I'm getting more comfortable as time goes on because I haven't picked up any trolls so far.


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 19, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> I vacillate on the wisdom of posting a photo. I have done so in the past and then changed my mind and removed them.
> I'm getting more comfortable as time goes on because I haven't picked up any trolls so far.



I don't think that there are any trolls in THIS forum Warrigal.
With the Admin here, they wouldn't last 5 minutes!


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks Warri, Nothing to hide in that nice pic.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 19, 2015)

Shirley said:


> View attachment 23029
> 
> 
> December 31, 2014 my retirement reception




I'll have what she's having. . Very nice picture Shirley.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 19, 2015)

kadee, lovely, cheery looking group there and the wives aren't bad either


----------



## Pappy (Oct 19, 2015)

Great pictures all. Proud to be a small part of your acquaintances.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 19, 2015)

OH alright...... you talked me into it..


----------



## Kadee (Oct 19, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Ha!! Shirley...Great photo, I can just see you in the part of *M* in the new James Bond movie...
> 
> Kadee is that you with the scarf around your neck?..


Yes Holly , that's my Port Power ( footy team ) scarf Carleen hates port power that's why I put it arround her  back .:laugh::laugh:when Hubby took photo


----------



## Falcon (Oct 19, 2015)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<   Remember me?


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 19, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> I don't think that there are any trolls in THIS forum Warrigal.
> With the Admin here, they wouldn't last 5 minutes!



It's facial recognition software that I am wary of, not members of this site. I don't know how pervasive this software is and how deep is its reach.
I'm active on Facebook and so is my family so fairly soon I'll be back to my usual dingo avatar.


----------



## Linda (Oct 19, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> OH alright...... you talked me into it..


Shoot, now I know why my husband always falls in love with the nurses in the hospital.   No seriously, I would have known that was you anyway with that pretty silver hair and then you call yourself "QuickSilver" here.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 19, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Thanks Warri, Nothing to hide in that nice pic.



It was taken at my grand daughter's recent wedding. For once I took the trouble to apply makeup for the camera.
Otherwise my face is colourless and featureless.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 19, 2015)

If you post the same pic in more than one place such as on another forum there's a good chance it can be linked especially if .posted publically no special software needed just google.  I know on some sites people have so many false identities pretending other people's pics are theirs at times.  Like someone else already said.  If I'm not mistakenly quite a while back someone was signing as New member a few times either using stock photos or some poor souls profile pics from elsewhere.  I don't remember those members names they were drive by members sort of like trolls.


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 19, 2015)

I would, but I'm technically incompetent.


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 19, 2015)

Thank you for that QS. Us old guys appreciate that.


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 19, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> I vacillate on the wisdom of posting a photo. I have done so in the past and then changed my mind and removed them.
> I'm getting more comfortable as time goes on because I haven't picked up any trolls so far.



Great picture, Warri. I can see you as a "Dame"!


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 19, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Great picture, Warri. I can see you as a "Dame"!


Nah... None of my lot were ever part of the Bunyip Aristocracy.


----------



## Laurie (Oct 20, 2015)

Me.  I don't know how.

Yes I know instructions have been posted, but, like Facebook, I simply can't get to grips with it!


----------



## Linda (Oct 20, 2015)

I would say, that is me, a pink fluffy cloud but it wouldn't make any sense when I change my avatar, which I do quite often.


----------



## Bee (Oct 20, 2015)

I don't need to post a photo avatar of myself, my avatar I use says it all about me....................*a perfect English rose.*:wink1::lol1:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 20, 2015)

QS, are those implants?  Just wondering...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 20, 2015)

Like Underock, I'm technically incompetent. I couldn't post a picture if my life depended on it.


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 20, 2015)

I would love to but working for the federal government has prohibited me from showing too much information about myself, maybe in a few more years...


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 20, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> I would love to but working for the federal government has prohibited me from showing too much information about myself, maybe in a few more years...


uh huh.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 20, 2015)

I go everyday to another forum I’ve been a member of for several years. There are no avatars, and no pictures are posted. We can post links (to articles, etc.). I’ve always enjoyed that forum and I’ve never known of anyone to express the desire to see a photo or find out personal information about other members. Of course, members can PM each other (on that forum) and provide email addys and share whatever they want, but while seeing photos might be enjoyable it’s not necessary to have avatar photos in order for a forum to function smoothly.

As Holly said, people sometimes post pictures which are actually of other people…same with pictures of houses, cars, etc. (Same applies to profiles...it's just what someone chooses to type.) Some don’t want to post pictures because they can be used by loonies/’nutters’ :laugh: to try to dig up information about a person and cause trouble. Photos can be fun, but I say proceed with caution.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 20, 2015)

Lookit what I did! All by myself. Almost. SB sent me instructions, but it took a while to figure it out because she didn't start with "face the monitor" LOL

Anyway, this is me the day I went ziplining.


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 20, 2015)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> View attachment 23059
> 
> Lookit what I did! All by myself. Almost. SB sent me instructions, but it took a while to figure it out because she didn't start with "face the monitor" LOL
> 
> Anyway, this is me the day I went ziplining.




Oooohhhh Nice one Georgia. 
I just LOVE to see who I am conversing with here.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2015)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> View attachment 23059
> 
> Lookit what I did! All by myself. Almost. SB sent me instructions, but it took a while to figure it out because she didn't start with "face the monitor" LOL
> 
> Anyway, this is me the day I went ziplining.




  heeeeeyyyy Good buddy...great to see you at last!!


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 20, 2015)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> View attachment 23059
> 
> Lookit what I did! All by myself. Almost. SB sent me instructions, but it took a while to figure it out because she didn't start with "face the monitor" LOL
> 
> Anyway, this is me the day I went ziplining.



Yeaaaa!  Good for you.  You did it.  Nice pic btw.  Now you are officially a pic poster.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 20, 2015)

AZ, does this mean I'm a poster girl?

I wanted to go to the thread with pictures of our homes and post pix of my tiny space...and can't find the pix! Pix of everything under the sun but can't find my little home


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 20, 2015)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> AZ, does this mean I'm a poster girl?
> 
> I wanted to go to the thread with pictures of our homes and post pix of my tiny space...and can't find the pix! Pix of everything under the sun but can't find my little home



Yes!  You are definitely a poster girl.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 20, 2015)

Okay....back to behaving.

Georgia, nice picture!  I don't know why, but I expected you to be stern looking, and heavyset.  (no offense)......I need your haircut, I'm getting my split ends trimmed later this week.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 20, 2015)

apple, I used to be "heavyset"...actually, I was morbidly obese. Quit weighing myself when I got past the 200 mark on the scale. After 1000 calories a day (makes you real conscious of making sure that what you put in your stomach has actual nutrition value) for a long, long time, I lost about 125 lbs. That was in 1974. Gained a little back here and there over the years, and when my Joe died, I weighed about 140 or thereabouts. I lost 30 lbs within the first two or three months and never gained it back. I don't recommend the grief diet. Stern? Me? LOL I only do stern when I'm at the dinner table with the g'kids and they're acting like two-year-olds and/or when they're whining. Then I do stern real good!

My haircut. LOL I've been wearing it short...more or less like it is now...since I was 15. My mother used to tell me that my hair looked like a thatched roof.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 20, 2015)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> My mother used to tell me that my hair looked like a thatched roof.



GeorgiaX, congrats on the weight loss.  You look great and I love your hair.  I wish mine would look like that when I cut it short, but it just falls flat.


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 20, 2015)

To try and get this thread back on topic.
How about this photo of my lovely Wife and I signing the Marriage register 19 years ago?


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 20, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> To try and get this thread back on topic.
> How about this photo of my lovely Wife and I signing the Marriage register 19 years ago?



Yes. She is lovely, Boozer, and you both look suitably happy. I don't know whether you're Welsh or not, but you both look so classically English. You could have stepped out of one of those UK shows I so enjoy on TV.


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 20, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Yes. She is lovely, Boozer, and you both look suitably happy. I don't know whether you're Welsh or not, but you both look so classically English. You could have stepped out of one of those UK shows I so enjoy on TV.



Thank you for your kind words there Underdock1.
My Wife and I are English.
I was born in Liverpool,and my Wife was born in London.
She is my third Wife, and it has been third time lucky for me.
And yes, we are VERY happy thank you.

We got married in Conwy (North Wales) though.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 20, 2015)

Yep. English genes for sure.

So are mine actually, from Devon and Dorset, but my spirit has migrated to OZ.
The ancestors left England from 1863

This photo was taken last December. Since then I've lost 7 kg to assist recovery from my hip replacement.


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 20, 2015)

How Lovely Warrigal.
And I like your outfit as well.

If I wasn't single I would be PMing...

Is there any chance of a date?
Even though I see that you live in Australia, as this is Love at first sight! :love_heart:


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 20, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> Yep. English genes for sure.
> 
> So are mine actually, from Devon and Dorset, but my spirit has migrated to OZ.
> The ancestors left England from 1863
> ...


Nice pic Warri, Is that a twinkle in your eye?


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 20, 2015)

boozercruiser said:


> How Lovely Warrigal.
> And I like your outfit as well.
> 
> If I wasn't single I would be PMing...
> ...



Steady on. We could be related.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 20, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Nice pic Warri, Is that a twinkle in your eye?



I always have a  twinkle in my eye because I love life.
That is my funeral photo. I want something bright and cheerful.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 20, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> I always have a  twinkle in my eye because I love life.
> That is my funeral photo. I want something bright and cheerful.


Well, let's hope it's not used as such for a very long time.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 20, 2015)

Speaking of genetics, if my mum and her sister are anything to go by, I could have another 20 years of life, but I still want that photo on the coffin.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 20, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Well, let's hope it's not used as such for a very long time.



Ditto!


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 21, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> uh huh.




What's wrong,Jim, speak up.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 21, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> What's wrong,Jim, speak up.


  ?????????


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 23, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> What's wrong,Jim, speak up.



The "uh huh" insinuated you weren't telling the truth about working for govt. Then you challenged and he feigned confusion.  What a hoot! :laugh:


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 23, 2015)

Guess he also doesn't believe I'm the guardian of a 17(f) and 10(m) since their Mother(36) died suddenly and unexpectedly 6 years ago.
BTW..she was my youngest daughter.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 23, 2015)

Well, I believe you Davey, and I'm sure everyone else does too...at your age it must be a very tough job dealing with a teen and a little lad and  to have lost your young daughter and have had to raise both of her children has to be the hardest thing emotionally and physically , but you know, you're doing a sterling job, and those kids would be lost without you. Hats off to you Sir!!


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 23, 2015)

I wouldn't lose any sleep worrying about what he believes.


----------



## fishfulthinking (Oct 23, 2015)

My reason is very long and probably quite boring.  But due to the protection of my grandchildren I have to ride under the radar.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 23, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> The "uh huh" insinuated you weren't telling the truth about working for govt. Then you challenged and he feigned confusion.  What a hoot! :laugh:



Since when did you become my translator?  Is it something you might be wrong about?   For the record Davey I believe you also.  I held a top secret SAR clearance with DOD so my Uh huh had a different meaning other than that others attribute it to.


----------



## Toyboyroy (Oct 23, 2015)

I totally agree with you Jim, and you are now thinking (Hang on a minute this guy has a pig as an avater).

Well there is a very good and valid reason for this,   I joined C/A a few years ago and struck up a friendship with PC Guru (some of you have knowledge of him) we had quite a lot in common and shared emails and letters also.  

We both agreed at one stage in our early friendship that we would keep any photos of ourselves off the forums as the mental images we had off each other was enough.

After C/A we joined another forum which collapsed due to lack of members and the last one he joined (Web-User) the mods closed his opening thread which was of a topic that was very important to him, I resigned from that forum along with a few others over the way the mods handled the situation. 

Unfortunately I don`t think PC Guru has been active anywhere and he hasn`t returned my emails, I shall send the usual greeting cards as usual this year along with a letter hoping to get a reply,   but going back to the avater, I made a promise to a friend and that promise will be kept.

Roy


----------



## boozercruiser (Oct 23, 2015)

Toyboyroy said:


> I totally agree with you Jim, and you are now thinking (Hang on a minute this guy has a pig as an avater).
> 
> Well there is a very good and valid reason for this,   I joined C/A a few years ago and struck up a friendship with PC Guru (some of you have knowledge of him) we had quite a lot in common and shared emails and letters also.
> 
> ...




What you say there is very sad Roy.
Being on any forum like this can turn out to either be a very good or very bad experience, depending on how relationships form as one gets to know people.
Dealing and conversing with people, even on a forum can either hurt you or make you happy.
And one can get very involved, but most of us keep coming back for more.
Don't ask me why!


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 23, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Well, I believe you Davey, and I'm sure everyone else does too...at your age it must be a very tough job dealing with a teen and a little lad and  to have lost your young daughter and have had to raise both of her children has to be the hardest thing emotionally and physically , but you know, you're doing a sterling job, and those kids would be lost without you. Hats off to you Sir!!




I  thought very seriously,6 years ago, about taking on this BIG responsibility. It was either that or maybe a foster home for them  which I hated.  It was my age that bothered me back then but I was in very good health to "try it" and I'm STILL trying it 6 years later.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 23, 2015)

After 6 years Dave, I'd consider you a huge success! Bless you.


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 23, 2015)

I have a recent picture in my profile, but this is one my wife took the other day while up in Maine.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 23, 2015)

That is a lovely pic Bob. Wonderful hat! You have a great smile.


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 23, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> That is a lovely pic Bob. Wonderful hat! You have a great smile.


Thanks very much Shalimar.  The smile is one of relaxation, now that I'm heading towards retirement.  My wife encouraged me to get the hat on a trip earlier this year, when we visited a leather shop.  Now that we're into Fall I have found myself wearing it more often.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 23, 2015)

You are most welcome Bob. I have a leather coat that really cuts the wind. It rarely dips below freezing here, but the damp can be chilling.


----------



## Linda (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice pic Bob.  Our youngest son bought my husband a hat that looks almost identical to yours and he really likes it.


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 23, 2015)

Linda said:


> Nice pic Bob.  Our youngest son bought my husband a hat that looks almost identical to yours and he really likes it.


Thanks Linda.  Never was much of a hat guy, but have come to really enjoy it.


----------



## Linda (Oct 23, 2015)

Bobw235 said:


> Thanks Linda.  Never was much of a hat guy, but have come to really enjoy it.


 My husband wears hats because he's afraid of skin cancer, which he had on his nose once many years ago.  And I think he looks cute in them anyway.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 23, 2015)

I am fair skinned and red haired and look like holy heck in photos...red and ruddy. My pups are beautiful

But okay one shot of me with my girl

No that's not it, I just was having a hard day there

Okay yeah that's me


----------



## Linda (Oct 23, 2015)

fureverywhere,  Great to see you and I love your pretty red hair.  That is a sweet looking girl with you too.  Maybe a granddaughter.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 23, 2015)

Yikes. Your dog is terrifying, and I like dogs and get on well with them.


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 24, 2015)

Bob,is that Bar Harbor  ?


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 24, 2015)

Great hat, Bob, and also nice jacket.  Looks warm.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 24, 2015)

Bobw235 said:


> I have a recent picture in my profile, but this is one my wife took the other day while up in Maine.



Nice pic Bob!  You look very happy.  My brother goes up to Maine often as he has a house there.  Loves it!


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 24, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> Bob,is that Bar Harbor  ?



No, this was taken up in Maine, but farther south at Reid State Park in Georgetown.  A lovely spot with a great beach and beautiful scenery.  However, here's a shot I took several years ago up in Acadia National Park, just outside of Bar Harbor.  One of my favorite destinations.


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 24, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Nice pic Bob!  You look very happy.  My brother goes up to Maine often as he has a house there.  Loves it!



Thanks very much.  Maine is a great destination with much to see and do.  This past trip was nice because we used points that I had accumulated during years of business travel.  This was a quick trip for three nights up to Portland and the surrounding area.  Getting a good taste of what retirement will be like in terms of travel as I am now working part time, so we're able to take long weekends for getaways.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 24, 2015)

Bobw235 said:


> Thanks very much.  Maine is a great destination with much to see and do.  This past trip was nice because we used points that I had accumulated during years of business travel.  This was a quick trip for three nights up to Portland and the surrounding area.  Getting a good taste of what retirement will be like in terms of travel as I am now working part time, so we're able to take long weekends for getaways.



What's the countdown to retirement?  You can see the advantage of being retired with our trips - as long as we want!!


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 24, 2015)

Yes Bob, a beautiful picture indeed! I want that hat!!!! I don't know from Bar Harbor but must look it up.

Yikes. Your dog is terrifying, and I like dogs and get on well with them.

Heeheehee, and you know he's so polite that to hand feed him he waits until you gently put the food in his mouth. During the day he likes nothing better than to curl up like a cat with his head in your lap. The only time he does scary face is late night if a male human suddenly appears. We live surrounded by rough neighborhoods so that's a good thing actually.


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 24, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> What's the countdown to retirement?  You can see the advantage of being retired with our trips - as long as we want!!



I will be done with work at the end of February 2016.  I've been working three days per week since July, but just offered to add one more day/week to my schedule because it's our busiest time of the year at the law firm.  My boss gladly accepted (and I can use the extra pay for some household expenses).  So for the next two months I'll do four days/week, then back to three in the new year.  As of March 1st I'm officially done!


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 24, 2015)

Bobw235 said:


> I will be done with work at the end of February 2016.  I've been working three days per week since July, but just offered to add one more day/week to my schedule because it's our busiest time of the year at the law firm.  My boss gladly accepted (and I can use the extra pay for some household expenses).  So for the next two months I'll do four days/week, then back to three in the new year.  As of March 1st I'm officially done!



Woohoo!


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 24, 2015)

Bobw235 said:


> I will be done with work at the end of February 2016.  I've been working three days per week since July, but just offered to add one more day/week to my schedule because it's our busiest time of the year at the law firm.  My boss gladly accepted (and I can use the extra pay for some household expenses).  So for the next two months I'll do four days/week, then back to three in the new year.  As of March 1st I'm officially done!



Try not to smile about that Bob!!  Good plan man....


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 24, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> Yes Bob, a beautiful picture indeed! I want that hat!!!! I don't know from Bar Harbor but must look it up.



Bar Harbor and the Acadia National Park are a great destination.  A bit of a hike to get there, but well worth the trip.
As for the hat, it's made by Henschel Hat Company.  http://www.henschelhats.com/.  I got it up in a small leather shop in North Conway, NH, but the hats are available online.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 24, 2015)

AZ Jim, because of a terrible thing that happened to a friend of mine, I will never post a photo of myself on the internet, anywhere.

I don't mean that to sound snippy or uppity or anything, it's just by way of explanation.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 24, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> AZ Jim, because of a terrible thing that happened to a friend of mine, I will never post a photo of myself on the internet, anywhere.
> 
> I don't mean that to sound snippy or uppity or anything, it's just by way of explanation.



I certainly understand but no explanation is needed.  It's strictly for those who want to.


----------



## Cookie (Oct 24, 2015)

Even tho the OP has expressed a wish to see pictures of forum members, I'll have to decline too, as I don't think it's a good idea for so many reasons.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 24, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Even tho the OP has expressed a wish to see pictures of forum members, I'll have to decline too, as I don't think it's a good idea for so many reasons.


  No problem at all.  Each must do as they feel best for themselves.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 24, 2015)

Listen. The last time I posted a pic of us, people's monitor screens shattered, dogs wet the floors, and there were several instances of clashes with the police. It also involved the EPA and FEMA, and I had to rob six banks to pay off the lawsuits.

That's just too much trouble.

LOL! I posted one...it's in my diary. By the time you look at it, I'll have changed my name, IP address, and moved to Siberia.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 24, 2015)

Pookie said:


> Listen. The last time I posted a pic of us, people's monitor screens shattered, dogs wet the floors, and there were several instances of clashes with the police. It also involved the EPA and FEMA, and I had to rob six banks to pay off the lawsuits.
> 
> That's just too much trouble.
> 
> LOL! I posted one...it's in my diary. By the time you look at it, I'll have changed my name, IP address, and moved to Siberia.


 Just saw pic and you have no need to move to Siberia.  You are a nice looking gal.  Thanks.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 24, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Just saw pic and you have no need to move to Siberia.  You are a nice looking gal.  Thanks.



Aww, you're sweet, thanks!


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 29, 2017)

I can only speak for myself:  I don't have any.  Well, that's almost it-  I do have one someplace in my email (unless I tossed it) that I sent to a relative a couple of years ago, but even though I looked I couldn't find it.  And I don't have a camera phone, or similar devices.  So the only pics I have of myself are from long ago, and I figured it'd seem dishonest to post from that far back.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 29, 2017)

I would love to post a picture of myself.

But the police and the bill collectors are looking for me.


----------



## Lon (Jul 29, 2017)

My Avatar Pic was taken 6 years ago in Las Vegas. This pic is a selfie  take after my dinner a few minutes ago and sitting in my recliner.  Horror of Horrors IV'E AGED.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 29, 2017)

Lon said:


> View attachment 40005My Avatar Pic was taken 6 years ago in Las Vegas. This pic is a selfie  take after my dinner a few minutes ago and sitting in my recliner.  Horror of Horrors IV'E AGED.



But did you know you are upside-down?  layful:


----------



## Katybug (Jul 29, 2017)

QuickSilver said:


> OH alright...... you talked me into it..



Silver, your hair is longer than when I last saw you.  Looks nice!


----------



## Lon (Jul 29, 2017)

Warrigal said:


> Yep. English genes for sure.
> 
> So are mine actually, from Devon and Dorset, but my spirit has migrated to OZ.
> The ancestors left England from 1863
> ...



Great Face Warri----I see a warm,happy friendly woman.


----------



## Lon (Jul 29, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> But did you know you are upside-down?  layful:



Stand on your head and the pic is fine.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 29, 2017)

Lon said:


> Stand on your head and the pic is fine.



I thought of that, but vertigo would've landed me under the table.  lol

Nice picture, though, from what I can see.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Great pic. Love the hat and water!!


----------



## terry123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Lon said:


> View attachment 40005My Avatar Pic was taken 6 years ago in Las Vegas. This pic is a selfie  take after my dinner a few minutes ago and sitting in my recliner.  Horror of Horrors IV'E AGED.


Okay, your an upset down kind of guy!!!.  Thought so.  Mine is old but everything is the same except I stopped coloring the hair and now like the gray.  The "grand" is older and would cringe at the thought I still have that pic.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## helenbacque (Jul 30, 2017)

I had an acquaintance who turned stalker a few years ago so no pics for me ... ever.


----------



## IKE (Jul 30, 2017)

I've been told by many women that I look quite dapper when I get all spruced up.....Whatcha think ?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 30, 2017)

IKE said:


> I've been told by many women that I look quite dapper when I get all spruced up.....Watcha think ?



You won't be stalked!!!


----------



## AprilT (Jul 30, 2017)

IKE said:


> I've been told by many women that I look quite dapper when I get all spruced up.....Whatcha think ?


 

Frankly not bad in comparison to some of us aging folks.    Lurge these days doesn't look so bad.


----------

